# Polaroid TLX-04240B issue?



## conechaser (Dec 16, 2012)

New to this forum, I have recently aquired a Polaroid TLX-04240B lcd TV from someone because she said she did not want it anymore. Obviously due to the fact that the screen appears as though someone has the brightness set extremely high. Power comes on, sound is great, and picture lights up but looks like I am trying to see through a very bright fog. Do any of you have any ideas before I take it to a repair shop? Thank you in advance for your support!

Chris.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi conechaser


Here's the manual for the t.v it could be simple matter of fine tuning the adjustments.


----------



## conechaser (Dec 16, 2012)

Already downloaded the manual. Thanks anyway. The adjustments didnt have any effect on the issue. I saw changes to the picture somewhat but I think it is a bigger issue. It is almost like a fog in front of the picture!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Can you take a picture of the screen and post it?


----------



## conechaser (Dec 16, 2012)

I have it apart right now to check all connections and look for anything obvious but when I put it back together if it is still the same I will.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On this particular model there are switches that you can manually re-set. Have you tried going that route ? 

Have a look at this thread and read what poster CDMC wrote. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f278/polaroid-42-lcd-tlx-04240b-tv-354296-2.html


----------



## conechaser (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes already tried that but with no change.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

conechaser said:


> Yes already tried that but with no change.




There's no other alternative but to post a screen shot of your t.v powered on. 

Question:

Before we go deeper into diagnostics do you have the necesary equipment to perform tests ? IE multi-meter, soldering iron etc...?


----------



## conechaser (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

conechaser, 


Bad news buddy, the problem is your screen it needs replacing.


----------

